

What's Wrong With CS Research (2007) - bartonfink
http://unqualified-reservations.blogspot.com/2007/08/whats-wrong-with-cs-research.html

======
purplelobster
What a load of bullocks. There are many fields within CS that are very
interesting that don't fall within any of these characterizations, like AI,
machine learning and computer vision.

